# MTD goes in reverse but not forward HELP!



## dannkim (Jun 11, 2015)

My riding mower will move in reverse but will not in forward. The higher speed selection the louder the noise; the noise is almost like a metal chatter. I have replaced the transmission belt (upperdrive belt). I have taken the transmission apart and could see no visible indications of bad pieces. I can turn the gears by hand when the transmission is out. 
If my lower drive belt (goes to engine) is bad and needs replaced, would I still be able to go in reverse? I would expect my reverse to be out also not just forward. 

All 3 positions fully engage by hand. If in the forward position wheels are locked and will not roll. In the neutral position, wheels are not locked and can push. In the reverse position, wheels are locked and it will engage on its own. The only problem I have is getting it to move forward. I currently have transmission out and the collar has very, very, very slightly beveled edges. If I had to guess, the collar does not look like the problem.

Pictures: Collar and Forward gear

My info:
Yard Machine
Model # 13A1762F700
Year- 2006
Variable drive- not hydrostatic


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum !
Check the selector shaft,to see if it's fully engaging the forward gears.
If the selector forks aren't being moved,enough, it will not engage.


----------



## dannkim (Jun 11, 2015)

Thank you for the reply. My husband decided to switch the cogs to see if he could get forward to work and not reverse. Well, to his surprise we are now up and running! Not sure what he did, as he is unsure. But I now have a lawn mower and my kids can go back outside!

Thank you so much for your reply.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Nothing like good ending.


----------

